# HRV foam filter Lifebreath 95Max



## sos (6 mo ago)

I was going to clean the 95max filter (about 3/4" x 6 x 12) and it went to pieces. Parts are no longer available for this unit.
I would like to buy a sheet of foam and cut filters from it. What type of foam is used in HRVs?
Thanks,
Steve


----------

